# Burp.



## Hank (Nov 20, 2007)

Flaming Lips, Mogwai, Anything Ambient or spacey. Check out Hawkwind as well.

Hank.


----------



## Gygax1974 (Nov 20, 2007)

Hank said:


> Flaming Lips, Mogwai, Anything Ambient or spacey. Check out Hawkwind as well.
> 
> Hank.


nice, I listen to all the above already. The Hawkwind you speak of is a new band? Not Lemmy's first band, right?


----------



## Hank (Nov 20, 2007)

Yes Lemmy's old band. They have a pretty far out sound.

Hank.


----------



## Gygax1974 (Nov 20, 2007)

Then I have heard them just making sure, good taste.


----------

